# probleme d'icones



## derennes (16 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai installé une floppée d"icones mais j'ai un probleme!.:si par exemple,j'arrive facilement a modifier l'icone de word ou autre ,impossible par contre de faire en sorte que les fichiers que créent word par exemple aient l'icone que j'ai conferé a word!j'ai en vain tenté de modifier l'icone de normal.dot dans office mais rien n'y fait!..
si quelqu'un a une idée!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Une bonne idée est de ne pas changer toutes les icones ..... lol
 Mais bon, utilise candybar, il me semble qu'il y'a qqch pour changer des types d'icones.

 Maintenant, je ne l'ai pas exploité a fond, donc a toi de voir si il te convient.


----------

